# Explanation as to why I posted "I hate the way my husband kisses" on this forum



## H-J

*Explanation as to why I posted "I hate the way my husband kisses" on this forum*

I felt I should explain why I posted this anxious thread on the LONG-TERM MARRIAGE forum - I would dearly like to hear from people who have been married long-term, and can advise me using all that they learnt along the way. I want to feel that my marriage stands a good chance, and I feel that people who are older, and who have found lasting happiness despite earlier hiccups, are in the best place to advise me. Thank you


----------



## SimplyAmorous

*Re: Explanation as to why I posted "I hate the way my husband kisses" on this forum*

Why start a new thread to say this.. you already did say similar on the original :scratchhead: >> 



> *H-J said*: I would be grateful for advice from older people - people who perhaps have that enviable advantage of being able to view the years behind them with a sense of objectivity and to offer counsel to those of us who are struggling quite far down the ladder.


....you could just add this comment to your other thread- if you want... keeping it all together & deleting this one ...a little less confusing.


----------

